# Dash lights out



## DaCoach (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey. Just wondering if anyone has had an issue with dash lights going out in 06 GTO. My immediate thoughts are bad fuse, maybe bad bulb, but that seems unlikely considering my 74 dash lights still work after 43 years.. but, if it is the bulb. I would assume I'd have to pull the dash. 

I just wanted to see what you guys thought. Any ideas


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd start with the fuse and then check your BCM wires if you don't know if they have already had had the insulation behind your glove box bolstered. The cluster has a series of lights so burn out can pretty much be eliminated.


----------

